# Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan Region 5 Tournament



## JoelD (Mar 7, 2008)

Just last week we had our yearly Regional Soo Bahk Do Tournament in Novi, MI. Even thought the trip up there from the Akron/Cleveland area was a rough one (lots of snow and a huge accident on I75) all members of the studios from NE and SW Ohio made it safely for the competition. A good time was had by all and some new friendships were made. I got to meet up with fellow Martial Talk member mBuzzy. Looking forward to seeing you again at the Dan Shim Sa in April, Buzzy. If anyone is interested in some video of the event you can check them out at my youtube page... www.youtube.com/soobahkjoel . There are about 11 videos from the tournament currently posted but by the time im done converting all the remaining ones to flash video there should be a total of about 25 or so. Enjoy.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 7, 2008)

AWESOME Tournament!  Thanks for the videos and very good to meet you!  See you at the Shim Sa!


----------



## JWLuiza (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for having the cojones to post a video of yourself.  Keep on training hard!


----------



## JoelD (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks, if you want a good laugh i am going to be putting my own sparring vids up too... lol. Actually i have a ton of vids that i am currently uploading now. All total there will be around 36 when i am done.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 8, 2008)

Wow!  That's pretty cool.  I took my camera, but didn't really take any video.  I figure there will be plenty of time to get videos, I was too busy volunteering for stuff to actually WATCH anything.


----------



## JoelD (Mar 8, 2008)

well, i just bought one of those dvd camcorders the night before we came and i went kinda nuts.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 8, 2008)

I took my wife's camera, so I have a lot of stills.


----------



## JoelD (Mar 9, 2008)

Posted a bunch more videos on youtube. All total there are 35 seperate videos. check em out.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 10, 2008)

Excellent videos and congrats


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 10, 2008)

That's great!


----------

